# BOGOTA | America World Trade Center | 169m | 554ft | 35 fl | 115m | 377ft | 25 fl | U/C



## mafd12

*Location:*







​


*December 9:*


----------



## mafd12

Dec. 11:



Fenix_2007 said:


>


----------



## mafd12

January 30:



Harryx5 said:


> Fotos del Centro Mundial de Negocios o Proyecto de Renovación Urbana El Pedregal en Bogotá localidad de Usaquén.


----------



## mafd12

New design:



larcon_09 said:


> nuevo render de America





dres2k said:


> Algunas imagenes del proyecto...
> 
> Tomadas de un catalogo de presentación del Proyecto para Coorporativos. Todas las imagenes son propiedad de Aldea Proyectos S.A.
> 
> El proyecto tendrá auditorio múltiple para 550 personas, salas de juntas, gimnasio y helipuerto.


----------



## mafd12

February 22:



jurog said:


> Estas son las fotos que tome hoy
> 
> Esta es la SR 100 y frente a ella el taladro que aparentemente hace la exploración geotécnica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es mucho animal de maquina :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La otra grúa es una SC 90 también
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí medio se ve al fondo la piloteadora serie SF que llegó en estos dias


----------



## mafd12

March 18:



Fenix_2007 said:


> América Centro Mundial de Negocios | Cl.100 con Séptima


----------



## johnson71

Se ven grandes esas máquinas y harán q esta gran obra se destaque en el sector


----------



## mafd12

April 23:



Fenix_2007 said:


>


April 24:



Miguel Robayo said:


> Aqui tengo más fotos de la piloteadora gigante, iba pasando en el bus, la verdad no veo mucho avance pero si vi silos y otras cosas por ahí pero no alcancé a tomar fotos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es de lo poco que alcanza a verse los silos y la maquinaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perdón por el dedo no sé porqué siempre pongo el dedo en el lente y no me doy cuenta.


----------



## mafd12

April 30:



Fenix_2007 said:


> América Centro Mundial de Negocios | Séptima con Cl.100
> 
> Mucho sondeo del suelo, muchas pruebas pero nada sustancioso. Al menos van demoliendo las casas sobre la 102.


----------



## Cœur

nice


----------



## mafd12

June 4:



Fenix_2007 said:


> *04/06/2015*
> 
> América Centro Mundial de Negocios | Av.Cr.7 con Av.Cl.100
> 
> Parece como si estuvieran excavando o al menos trabajando más. Hay perforaciones en el separador de la vía y nueva valla de cerramiento. Trabajan por la noche y ojalá así sea a lo largo de todo el tiempo de la obra ya que no hay lotes residenciales vecinos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos de mi autoría .​


----------



## mafd12

June 10:



jurog said:


> Inició en forma la cimentación de este complejo, las tres maquinas que están actualmente en el predio ya trabajan, bastantes trabajadores dedicándose a la construcción de las armaduras del muro pantalla, a esta hora inicia trabajos la hidrofresadora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le quedan pocos días al parqueadero que esta sobre la 100, ya están instalando cerramiento en esta zona


----------



## mafd12

June 13:



jurog said:


> Fotos de hoy...increíble como trabaja esta hidrofresadora, prácticamente por día excava una sección de muro pantalla....mientras esta excava, las grúas ayudan para fundir lo que la hidrofresadora excavó el día anterior...había una filita de mixer sobre la carrera 8a
> 
> A cuántos metro estará esa almeja??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qué tal las plantas de tratamiento de lodos y material de excavación ??.....12 silos .... impresionante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El carro taladro aparentemente ya termino su trabajo


----------



## mafd12

July 6:



snig said:


> Les traigo un avance del 6 de Julio, casi todos los días paso por el puente de la 100 con 7ma pero es complicado tomar fotos desde el bus porque pasan muy rápido y hay muchos arboles. jajajaj hno:
> 
> ¿Lo de los toldos verdes en la mitad de la Séptima es parte del proyecto?


----------



## johnson71

Gracias x tan magníficos avances, es una de las obras q más espero ver realizadas, la zona norte de bogotá se esta revistiendo de la mejor modernidad estilo y estetica del pais


----------



## mafd12

July 25:



jurog said:


> Hay una bandera hermosa de Colombia en la obra ... bastante grande por cierto...¡¡


----------



## mafd12

August 25:



Fenix_2007 said:


> *25/08/2015*
> América Centro Mundial de Negocios | Séptima con Av.Cl.100
> 
> Ya tumbaron todo por el lado de la Séptima y de la Cl.102. No vi las perforaciones que hicieron sobre el separador hace un mes. Las mismas máquinas de siempre o al menos es parece. Ojalá empiece la obra en forma y podamos ver crecer el edificio el otro año.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos de mi autoría .​


----------



## johnson71

va como muy lento


----------



## Feleru*

No se habian colocado los renders completos con los ultimos ajustes de diseño de America Cnetro Mundial de Negocios.
Tampoco se habia visto la perspectiva desde la 7ma sentido Norte sur, con los nuevos ajustes

Pueden ver mas en la pagina oficial http://americacentrodenegocios.com/torres-de-oficinas/

http://americacentrodenegocios.com/torres-de-oficinas/



















Y Avances cortesia de ANDRETO



ANDRETO said:


> *AMÉRICA CENTRO MUNDIAL DE NEGOCIOS​*Hola, les dejo estos avances que tomé hoy.
> 
> Disfruten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Saludos! :hi:


----------



## johnson71

Excelentes tomas, se ve q hay mucho movimiento, aunq esta es la parte mas desesperante para mi ya q para q se eleve la primera planta falta mucho


----------



## Harryx5

December 6 th:


----------



## Antartic

Buena estética y sobre todo mucho vidrio!


----------



## Harryx5

December 27 th:


----------



## jurog

January 16, 2016



jurog said:


> Se me acabaron las vacaciones y de regreso a la ciudad me fui a pedalear un rato hasta Sopó por la via a La Calera.....y de regreso me encontré esta buena vista bajando Patios y no dudé en tomar unas foticos....siguen con los trabajos de esta gran cimentación, aun no trabaja la nueva hidrofresa, pero en medio de todo se ve que trabajan en forma....increíble el tamaño de las almejas de las hidrofresas....


----------



## Champion One

Para cuando está prevista la inauguración?


----------



## Feleru*

Nuevos renders aún mas actualizados.
https://www.facebook.com/chromastudiopro/


----------



## Harryx5

6 March 2016:


----------



## mafd12

March 26:



cegb95 said:


> Había olvidado compartirles en este thread las fotos panorámicas que tomé de Bogotá desde el mirador vía La Calera el fin de semana pasado. Espero como siempre les agraden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Había tomado algunas desde La Torre Colpatria pero por razones técnicas no las puedo subir ni compartir. Un saludo


----------



## Feleru*

.

Esta perspectiva desde atrás con vista hacia el oriente no se había mostrado acá.











.
​


----------



## Lukitas

no progresa..


----------



## Harryx5

June 28


----------



## jurog

The TreviGruop Journal / april 2016


----------



## Feleru*

174699161


----------



## Harryx5

August 15 th 2016


----------



## Harryx5

11 September 2016


















]


----------



## Harryx5

September 25th 2016


----------



## Lukitas

un año despues... la misma foto!


----------



## jurog

Lukitas said:


> un año despues... la misma foto!


La cimentación es MUY GRANDE!!...si supieras que probablemente ya se a vertido el mismo concreto que necesito la cimentación de la torre norte de Atrio...es que son 80.000 metros cúbicos de concreto en toda la cimentación, eso es algo brutal!!...en Atrio torre norte se emplearon aproximadamente 30.000 metros cúbicos incluyendo la losa de cimentación....para simplemente comparar, la cimentación de América Centro Mundial de Negocios en volumen de concreto es equivalente a fundir aproximadamente 11 veces la losa de cimentación de la torre norte de Atrio...impresionante no??:eek2:


----------



## jurog

Esta semana se instaló la primera torre grúa y al parecer se seguirán realizando tareas de excavación y construcción de algunos elementos en las zonas en las que ya se han terminado barretes y muros pantalla, de igual forma se sigue trabajando en la construcción de más barretes y pantallas con las hidrofresas...aún falta bastante trabajo ^^


----------



## Harryx5

Updates


----------



## Feleru*

Este video es un poquito mas largo que los otros muestra un poquito mas.


----------



## jurog




----------



## Harryx5

April 16 th 2017


----------



## Karadagu

:cheers:


----------



## Harryx5

América Centro Mundial de Negocios


----------



## Harryx5

May 7 th , 2017


----------



## jurog




----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

May 28 th 2017


----------



## Harryx5

More Pics


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

June 4 , 2017


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

June 11,2017


----------



## Harryx5

June 26, 2017


----------



## jurog




----------



## Harryx5

July 2, 2017


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

Updates


----------



## Harryx5

....


----------



## jurog




----------



## Harryx5

July 23 th, 2017


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

August 7, 2017


----------



## TopWatch

August Updates




snig said:


> *Avance 14/08/17*
> 
> Desde la anterior toma que tomé a la de hoy ha subido un piso. Se está acercando a la altura del hoy Itaú, ya superó más de la mitad de ese.





proyopal01 said:


> Avances a hoy 20/08/2017 espero les guste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





TopWatch said:


> America Centro Mundial de Negocios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desde la via la calera nos envia Nicolas Ladino via Hermosa Bogotá
> 
> Saludos!!​


----------



## Harryx5

27 August 2017


----------



## jurog

Inicia la fase final de pilotaje, en febrero de 2018 finaliza la cimentación 

Imagen de Trevi spa


----------



## Harryx5

more updates


----------



## jurog




----------



## Harryx5

September 10th , 2017


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

September 17 th, 2017


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

September 24 th ,2017


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## brandpb

buenos avances!


----------



## jurog

Ya van a comenzar las excavaciones de sotanos en la torre 2


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

October 8 th, 2017


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

December 3th, 2017


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

December 17 th, 2017.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Neutral!

Congrats (felicidades).


----------



## Harryx5

January 7, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

América Centro Mundial de Negocios


----------



## Harryx5

January 21, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

February 4th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

February 8, 2018


----------



## Neutral!

AYYYYY HARRRYYYY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Harryx5

February 18, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

America Centro Mundial de Negocios


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

February 25, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

March 6, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

March 12, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

Tuesday 13 of March, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

23th March 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

March 25, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

Skyline Bogota with this highrise.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

Updates


----------



## Harryx5

Updates


----------



## Harryx5

More photos


----------



## Harryx5

April 17 , 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

April 22, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

April 29, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

May 2, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

America World Trade Center in North Bogota Skyline


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

August 16, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

August 21, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

25th August ,2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

26 th August , 2018


----------



## Harryx5

Updates,


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

September 4th, 2018



















Second Tower


----------



## Harryx5

September 9th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

It looks like that the structure in the last floors will be a heliport.


----------



## Harryx5

September 14th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More upadates


----------



## Harryx5

September 16th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

Last floors, looks like an heliport.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

September 20th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Feleru*

Esas fotos con cielos despejados y luz golpeando son espectaculares. Realza mucho la torre.


----------



## Harryx5

September 21th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

September 28 th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

September 30th, 2018.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

October 2th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

October 7th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Feleru*

____________________________________________
*AMERICA CENTRO MUNDIAL DE NEGOCIOS*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beBXcCtnJRE









































































































..
​


----------



## Harryx5

October 10th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

October 11th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

October 14th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

October 16th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

October 20th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

October 23th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

October 25th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

October 26th , 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

October 27th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

November 3th, 2018.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

November 8th, 2018.


----------



## Harryx5

November 14th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

17 November , 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

In the next weeks they will begin to put the skin of the shopping mall of the first floors.


----------



## Harryx5

November 21th, 2018.


----------



## Harryx5

November 22, 2018.


----------



## Harryx5

Updates


----------



## Harryx5

November 28, 2018.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

November 30th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

December 4th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

December 6th, 2018.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

December 9th, 2018


----------



## Feleru*

Soy yo, a a este proyecto se le ve paralizado ? No he vuelto a ver obreros por ahi, y la fachada paro su instalación hace ya buen rato, sigue igual. Se sabe algo?

O estoy equivocado?


----------



## Feleru*

....


----------



## Harryx5

The project is still under construction but thwy have reduced the progress of ithe instalation of the windows of its skin. They even work at nights.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates from east side, they are going forward in the instalation of the windows in this side.


----------



## Harryx5

December 15th, 2018


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

December 18th, 2018.


----------



## Harryx5

Photos published by Feleru* from Ministerio de Transporte of Colombia ( Colombia secretary of transportation ).



Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> ________________________________
> *BOGOTÁ D.C*
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mintransporteco/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

May 22, 2019.


----------



## Harryx5

May 26th, 2019.


----------



## Harryx5

In Bogota skyline.


----------



## Harryx5

May 29th, 2019


----------



## Harryx5

Video of the highrise



Fenix1981 said:


>


----------



## Harryx5

June 2 th , 2019


----------



## Harryx5

June 9th, 2019.


----------



## Harryx5

June 16, 2019


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

More updates


----------



## Harryx5

June 24th, 2019.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

July 21th, 2018










air conditioning of the floors


----------



## Harryx5

July 27 , rainy day.


----------



## Harryx5

BOGOTA | America World Trade Center


----------



## Harryx5

August 25th, 2019.


----------



## Harryx5

October 20th , 2019.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

October 24,2019.


----------



## Harryx5

November 17th, 2019.


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

December 1st, 2019.


----------



## Harryx5

December 8th, 2019


----------



## Harryx5

More updates.


----------



## Harryx5

January 5th, 2020.


----------



## Harryx5

January 19th, 2020.


----------



## Harryx5

America World Trade Center - America Centro Mundial de Negocios


----------



## God.Comrade

Actualicen


----------



## A Chicagoan

Harryx5 said:


> Bogota, photos I took last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1921173
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921170


----------

